# 2008 reptile expo



## acerbity (Aug 24, 2008)

Just went today, it was a blast!

I bought 2 pygmy chameleons, they're so small!

Here are the pics I took with my camera phone

Chameleons:
































Chameleon painting:






Crested Geckos:


----------



## acerbity (Aug 24, 2008)

Poison Dart Frogs:





















Turtles / tortoise
















Monitors, lizards, etc:


----------



## acerbity (Aug 24, 2008)

The only mantis at the show:






Snakes made up 90% of the expo, but I have very little interest in them


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like there is a lot of lizards as well. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes me sad to see all those little turtles knowing most of them don't have a chance.

That uromastyx is a beast. Can't wait until mine is that big. Wonder how many of those are collected from the wild? Who would buy adult snapping turtles?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a blast! I'm hoping to score some darts at our annual show here, coming up in...less than three weeks!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a hotel room and everything but didn't go. usually come in tuesday and stay till monday but my friend got into grad school so we couldn't share a space, and I didn't have really anything to sell. And the weather was supposed to be horrible so we stayed home. My buddy called and said show was good but the weather and the parties sucked.


----------

